# Sous Vide Pork Chops



## emuleman

Here is a delicious way to cook some of the juiciest and flavorful pork chops you have ever had.  A must try if you own a Sous Vide machine, as it is a very easy way to prepare them.













WP_20170422_14_51_46_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 28, 2017


















WP_20170422_14_51_53_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 28, 2017


















WP_20170422_16_53_55_Pro 1.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 28, 2017


















WP_20170422_18_27_56_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 28, 2017


















WP_20170422_18_30_38_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Apr 28, 2017






They came out perfectly!  Of course I made a video showing you exactly how simple and easy this recipe is.

  

Thanks for watching!


----------



## chilerelleno

Nice video and chops.
A video is almost always an easy Point from me.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Erik!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This confirms I want to do some Pork Chops soon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My plan was to get a length of Pork Loin, cut it into some Boneless Pork Chops, and SV them.

My plan was 135° for 2 hours if I cut them 1" Thick, and 4 hours if I cut them 2" Thick. (going by the chart that came with my Sous Vide Supreme)

Maybe I should move that up to 144°?  Or see what my plan produces.

Thanks Erik!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

They look delicious!

A point worthy cook for sure!

Al


----------



## emuleman

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Erik!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This confirms I want to do some Pork Chops soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan was to get a length of Pork Loin, cut it into some Boneless Pork Chops, and SV them.
> 
> My plan was 135° for 2 hours if I cut them 1" Thick, and 4 hours if I cut them 2" Thick. (going by the chart that came with my Sous Vide Supreme)
> 
> Maybe I should move that up to 144°?  Or see what my plan produces.
> 
> Thanks Erik!!
> 
> Bear


Here are a few links that discuss cooking pork with sous vide in very great detail.  Check them both out before you decide.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/04/food-lab-complete-guide-to-sous-vide-pork-chops.html

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-pork-chop

When you finally make them please take some photos and post, as I am always looking for ways to improve!  Thanks for the points!


----------



## Bearcarver

emuleman said:


> Here are a few links that discuss cooking pork with sous vide in very great detail.  Check them both out before you decide.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/04/food-lab-complete-guide-to-sous-vide-pork-chops.html
> 
> https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-pork-chop
> 
> When you finally make them please take some photos and post, as I am always looking for ways to improve!  Thanks for the points!


Thank You Erik!!

Would you believe I've searched so much, I have been on both of them before & have them in my Favorites.

Here's the one I go to first, because it came with my SV Supreme:

https://www.sousvidesupreme.com/en-us/learn/sousvide_cookingtemperatures.htm

BTW: I always take Pics & make Step by Steps.

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## xray

Looks good! I'll have to try this and thank you for making your videos.


----------



## shyzabrau

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe I should move that up to 144°?  Or see what my plan produces.



Based on my limited experience, I would stick with 135 for the pork loin. I've been very happy with the juiciness, texture and tenderness at that temp.

Also, I wouldn't go over two hours for 2" thick. 

Your mileage may vary...


----------

